

Ask HN: What's your opinion of programmers who develop HFT algorithms? - HFT_algo_dev

I&#x27;ve been working for a small prop shop for about a year now developing HFT algorithms. At first it was interesting and exciting, especially since I just sort of fell into the role. I&#x27;m not a particularly money driven person but I would be lying if I said the prospect of earning huge bonuses didn&#x27;t draw me in. But after a year of developing these things I&#x27;m kind of bored of it and looking for other options. Perhaps something more &quot;meaningful&quot;. At the end of the day I don&#x27;t feel like I&#x27;m adding any value to the world.<p>One thing that I&#x27;ve noticed is that HFT is a very polarizing issue. I&#x27;ve met people who think HFT is outright evil and tantamount to stealing. I&#x27;ve also met people who think HFT is a necessary, even noble, activity in the market since it provides liquidity and reduces the bid&#x2F;ask spread. Quite a few people on Hacker News fall into the former category, but even those who have no qualms with HFT directly think less of programmers who work in the industry since it seems to be a waste of intelligence.<p>What&#x27;s your opinion of programmers who develop HFT algorithms?
======
ig1
Stop caring about what other people think is meaningful and think about what
you find meaningful.

If you don't think you're adding value then it doesn't matter what anyone else
thinks, go and do something better with your life.

------
nicholas73
As always things are less meaningful when redundant.

